# icc profile for HP Designjet t1200 hpgl/2?



## Pyrogerg (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm having trouble finding an icc profile for a icc profile for HP Designjet t1200 hpgl/2. HP want's me to use a software installation package, but the "Mac OS X HP Designjet Installer.app" keeps quitting unexpectedly. All I need is the darned icc file, does anyone know where to find it?


----------

